
‪Guy Kawasaki: Make Meaning in Your Company‬‏ [video] - SRSimko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul51U3W3Y8A&feature=uploademail
======
d0ne
Elegant way of expressing a complex notion.

Another great Guy video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGqvaw1i904>

